# orhestral perussion-details



## tutto

... let´s get to the bottom of this,if possible...
from differeces in editions, burton vs. sammuels up to.. any thing


----------



## Frasier

What are you asking?


----------



## tutto

in sacre,g.c. -at two moments notation appears..
where is the rest? 
mm.lsssory


----------



## Krummhorn

tutto said:


> ... let´s get to the bottom of this,if possible...
> from differeces in editions, burton vs. sammuels up to.. any thing


Are you asking about music score editions? 



tutto said:


> in sacre,g.c. -at two moments notation appears..
> where is the rest?
> mm.lsssory


The rest of what? And what does "mm.lsssory" mean? Ok, I'm not a percussionist, but it would be nice to learn what the topic of this thread actually is ... anyone else have ideas?


----------



## tutto

anyway,it is a code,local joke....
mm.l is for mr.samuels

How do You percept percussion sound by different ochestras?? no timpani


----------

